# Jintropin Help



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

The only gh i can currently get hold of is Jintropin 100iu kits.

I had a look at a box today and its exactly as it appears on the www.jintropin.cn site.

However the url that appears on the box is www.gensci-china.com and the box on this site appears completely different.

I spoke to thye lad who's using the product and he reports sides of swollen feet, elbow pain and pins n nedles in his hands, particularly upon waking. He's been using the product for 3 weeks at 30iu pw.

Does anyone have any experience of this exact Jintropin?

Any responses appreciated.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well Jintropin is not exported outside of china any more due to operation Raw deal a few years back, the GENSCI site is genuine if your box does not look like those then it cannot be real but that does not mean it is not GH as many people are labelling generic GH as Jin because of its popularity.....

and tell your mate if he is getting swollen feet on 30iu per week to lower the dose these type of side effects are not good for the body....


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks P.

Have you seen the jintropin.cn in circulation at all or know anything about theyre quality?

From what you say, they are not genuine but perhaps decently dosed.


----------

